# Favorite Quotes



## Raiden (Nov 22, 2020)

"Darkness cannot drive out darkness; only light can do that. Hate cannot drive out hate; only love can do that." ~ MLK

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Djomla (Nov 22, 2020)

Be a man. Ron Swanson
Keep the tears in your eyes where they belong. Ron Swanson 
Give a man a fish and feed him for a day. Don’t teach a man to fish…and feed yourself. He’s a grown man. And fishing’s not that hard. Ron Swanson
Yes. Ron Swanson
No. Ron Swanson
When we hit our lowest point we are open to the greatest change. Aang
The true mind can weather all the lies and illusions without being lost. The true heart can tough the poison of hatred without being harmed. *Since beginningless time*, darkness thrives in the void, but always yields to purifying light. A turtle

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Itachі (Nov 23, 2020)

i don't care what you pump on your chest

coz i'll pump this in your chest 

BLUKU

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Swarmy (Nov 24, 2020)

It's in my sig but for those that have them disabled:

"What makes things baffling is their degree of complexity, not their sheer size; a star is simpler than an insect."

- Martin Rees 1999

For me this is far more than just a "bugs are cool" quote, to me it means that the things we consider minute and unimportant are often what really matters in our lives and the universe at a whole. Often we overlook the most important aspects of this world and those that learn not to, truly know how to enjoy life.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Nov 28, 2020)

been binge watching the crown, and in the 4th season margaret thatcher quotes charles mackay on enemies:

“You have no enemies, you say? Alas, my friend, the boast is poor. He who has mingled in the fray of duty that the brave endure, must have made foes. If you have none, small is the work that you have done. You’ve hit no traitor on the hip. You’ve dashed no cup from perjured lip. You’ve never turned the wrong to right. You’ve been a coward in the fight.”

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Nov 28, 2020)

@Mider T @Jibutters @Velvet @Swarmy What are your favorite quotes?


----------



## Mider T (Nov 28, 2020)

"
That's it! I've have just about f**king had it with your sorry dumb-ass self. I hate every last thing about you. Go rot in the dark depths of hell! I am so sick of your bullshit. You are by far the worst most disrespectful mod-like figure on this forum who has done nothing but bash me and mock from the beginning. You haven't shown me one once of respect. I know one thing, if you wind up going to a hospital room in the near future, it will be because of me.

And that "meme" of yours wasn't meant to be a meme. It was a serious comment that was posted because you weren't respecting the rules of a previous thread. I kept posting that so I would correct you guys without losing my cool. But you and everyone else were too retarded to understand that!

I have great empathy for your family for ever having anything to do with you. I hope you get both genitals sliced off slowly with a rusty blade. I'll sell front-row center seats and make millions. I'll release it to DVD. There's not a god-damn thing good about you at the least. That banana pimp of yours is just plain retarded. God should just delete you on the spot so you don't go to heaven, limbo, or hell and he should erase everyone's memories and knowledge of your existence so it'll be like you never existed in the first place. You can mock me and accuse me of being immature or *much* younger than 18, but in the end, it's not me who is wrong. IT'S YOU!!! IT'S ALL YOU!!! EVERY LAST BIT OF YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"

-Hiruto Uzumaki
July 12, 2008

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Velvet (Nov 28, 2020)

Raiden said:


> @Mider T @Jibutters @Velvet @Nataly @Swarmy What are your favorite quotes?



*“I'm selfish, impatient and a little insecure. I make mistakes, I am out of control and at times hard to handle. But if you can't handle me at my worst, then you sure as hell don't deserve me at my best.”
― Marilyn Monroe

“Be yourself; everyone else is already taken.”
― Oscar Wilde

“So many books, so little time.”
― Frank Zappa

“A room without books is like a body without a soul.”
― Marcus Tullius Cicero

“No one can make you feel inferior without your consent.”
― Eleanor Roosevelt

“Always forgive your enemies; nothing annoys them so much.”
― Oscar Wilde

“To live is the rarest thing in the world. Most people exist, that is all.”
― Oscar Wilde

“I am so clever that sometimes I don't understand a single word of what I am saying.”
― Oscar Wilde

“Without music, life would be a mistake.”
― Friedrich Nietzsche

“To be yourself in a world that is constantly trying to make you something else is the greatest accomplishment.”
― Ralph Waldo Emerson

“Just when you think it can't get any worse, it can. And just when you think it can't get any better, it can.”
― Nicholas Sparks

“I love you as certain dark things are to be loved,
in secret, between the shadow and the soul.”
― Pablo Neruda

“What you're supposed to do when you don't like a thing is change it. If you can't change it, change the way you think about it. Don't complain.”
― Maya Angelou

“It's the possibility of having a dream come true that makes life interesting.”
― Paulo Coelho

“Only the very weak-minded refuse to be influenced by literature and poetry.”
― Cassandra Clare

“A day without laughter is a day wasted.”
― Nicolas Chamfort

“A person's a person, no matter how small.”
― Dr. Seuss

“The only true wisdom is in knowing you know nothing.”
― Socrates

 I have a lot of favorites~*

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Raiden (Nov 28, 2020)

Wow thats a lot!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## wibisana (Nov 28, 2020)

From Yu Yu Hakuso Manga

"If They've got their god, then I have got my goddess(es)".
Yusuke Urameshi

basically Yusuke's last mission was to fight religious fanatics, Yusuke imply that his strength came from his goddess (which is his lover, Keiko)

what it to do with me, because my strength RN and moving forward cam from my wife, and my daugther.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Velvet (Nov 28, 2020)

Raiden said:


> Wow thats a lot!



* I have even more but didn't want to make a huge post

These are my most favorite tho!*

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Swarmy (Nov 29, 2020)

Raiden said:


> @Mider T @Jibutters @Velvet @Nataly @Swarmy What are your favorite quotes?


Literally posted above you man

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sassy (Nov 29, 2020)

“Knowing you’re different is only the beginning. If you accept these differences you’ll be able to get past them and grow even closer.” – Miss Kobayashi

"The world isn’t perfect. But it’s there for us, doing the best it can….that’s what makes it so damn beautiful.” – Roy Mustang

“You may find the worst enemy or best friend in yourself.”– English Proverb

“Speak less than you know; have more than you show.”– William Shakespeare

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Dec 2, 2020)

i've got a really important exam tomorrow

and honestly shitting myself

so i started googling cheesy quotes and:

"nothing is impossible the word itself says i'm possible" dawww

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Parallax (Dec 3, 2020)

“Her lips touched his brain as they touched his lips, as though they were a vehicle of some vague speech and between them he felt an unknown and timid preasure, darker than the swoon of sin, softer than sound or odor.”

“What do you believe?
I believe that the last and the first suffer equally. Pari passu.
Equally?
It is not alone in the dark of death that all souls are one soul.
Of what would you repent?
Nothing.
Nothing?
One thing. I spoke with bitterness about my life and I said that I would take my own part against the slander of oblivion and against the monstrous facelessness of it and that I would stand a stone in the very void where all would read my name. Of that vanity I recant all.”

“The truth about the world, he said, is that anything is possible. Had you not seen it all from birth and thereby bled it of its strangeness it would appear to you for what it is, a hat trick in a medicine show, a fevered dream, a trance bepopulate with chimeras having neither analogue nor precedent, an itinerant carnival, a migratory tentshow whose ultimate destination after many a pitch in many a mudded field is unspeakable and calamitous beyond reckoning.

The universe is no narrow thing and the order within it is not constrained by any latitude in its conception to repeat what exists in one part in any other part. Even in this world more things exist without our knowledge than with it and the order in creation which you see is that which you have put there, like a string in a maze, so that you shall not lose your way. For existence has its own order and that no man's mind can compass, that mind itself being but a fact among others.”

“Scars have the strange power to remind us that our past is real.”

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Parallax (Dec 3, 2020)

Sassy said:


> “Speak less than you know; have more than you show.”– William Shakespeare



“Shakespeare is the happy hunting ground of all minds that have lost their balance.”

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Sassy (Dec 3, 2020)

Parallax said:


> “Shakespeare is the happy hunting ground of all minds that have lost their balance.”


Don't get sassy with me young man.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Dec 4, 2020)

"God hates us all" - Disciple by Slayer

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Sep 23, 2021)

"don't spend time beating on wall, hoping to transform it into a door"

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rinoa (Sep 25, 2021)

“ Before you speak, let your words pass through three gates: Is it true ? Is it necessary? Is it kind? “

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Friendly 3


----------



## Swarmy (Sep 27, 2021)

_"When life kicks you in the nuts you're a woman now."_


- prolly Diogenes or some other wise hobo​

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Smoke (Sep 27, 2021)

_"I ain't never scared." _- Bone Crusher


----------



## ClannadFan (Oct 3, 2021)

I read this during the peak of my depression. It's stuck with me since then.

Seems like I'm the only weeb that picked a manga quote lol

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Oct 26, 2021)

"if there is ever- even for a fleeting moment- a tiny voice in your head and that tiny voice is telling you, "I deserve better"...listen to her. That's your partner. That's your real, true love. And if you betray her long enough, you will lose her."

-YOU, season 3 

that was _deep _

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Oct 26, 2021)

“A bruise is a lesson... and each lesson makes us better.”
― George R.R. Martin,

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 27, 2021)

“Travel is the only thing you buy that makes you richer”

-Anonymous

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ??? (Oct 28, 2021)

"Do not be sorry. Be better." -Kratos

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Delta Shell (Oct 28, 2021)

"Who is that woman in your avatar"

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Canute87 (Oct 31, 2021)

"She's not yours, it's just your turn"

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## dr_shadow (Oct 31, 2021)

"Do not complain that you are not recognized - complain that you have not done anything deserving recognition."

-Confucius

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Karasu (Nov 1, 2021)

"FUCKING  SON-OF-A-BITCH!!!"
~ Me daily at work


----------



## Rinoa (Nov 7, 2021)

" It is the time you have wasted for your rose that makes your rose so important."
- Antoine de Saint-Exupéry, The Little Prince.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Karasu (Nov 9, 2021)

"That's what."
-She

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rin (Nov 12, 2021)

_"There are more things in heaven and earth than are_ dreamed of in _our vain philosophy."
~ Hamlet, William Shakespeare_

*Others that I appreciate:*

_"Everyone sees what you appear to be, few experience what you really are."
~ The Prince, Niccolò Machiavelli

"The first method to estimate the intelligence of a ruler is to look at the man he has around him."
~ The Prince, Niccolò Machiavelli

"The art of our necessities is strange, that can make vile things precious."
~ King Lear, William Shakespeare 

"To win one hundred victories in one hundred battles is not the acme of skill. To subdue the enemy without fighting is the acme of skill. Invincibility lies in the defence; the possibility of victory in the attack."
~ The Art of War, Sun Tzu

"Never argue with an idiot. They will drag you down to their level and beat you with experience."
~ Mark Twain

"The man who says he can and the man who says he can't are both correct."
~ Confucius_

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raiden (Nov 18, 2021)

"Everyone has a plan until they get punched in the face." ~ Mike Tyson

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 18, 2021)



Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Raiden (Nov 19, 2021)

“Jealousy's a weak emotion.”~Jay Z


----------



## Rinoa (Nov 29, 2021)

“ Darling the best outfit is self respect.
Don’t lose it.”

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Larrk (Dec 6, 2021)

"Doing this places an enormous stress on my body similar to anaerobic exercise... as a result it shortens my life. It should only be used as a trump card for settling fights as quick-"

BOROS


----------



## Rinoa (Dec 6, 2021)

“ There are two powers in the world; one is the sword and the other is the pen. There is a third power stronger than both, that of women.”  -Malala Yousafzai

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Larrk (Dec 7, 2021)

"This set of armor which was used to seal my immeasurable, irresistible power has now... been broken..."

-Boros

"You could not live with your ow faliure... where did that bring you? back to me."

-Thanos

"I'm not going to change. I don't want to understand you. I won't die. you're the one who's going to die."

-Sasuke

"BANZAI BANZAI BANZAI LONG LIVE LORD AIZEN BANZAIIIIII"

-Zommari

"If I hurt him I wasn't taking his neck. (what were you going to take?).... His Soul"

-Robbie Lawler

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dattebayo-chan (Dec 8, 2021)

I find those very inspirational

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## wibisana (Dec 8, 2021)

"The hardest thing about being a father is not to learn to care for somebody, but is learning how to quit thinking so much about yourself" 

Julius (the dad from everybody hates Chris series)

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Jim (Dec 8, 2021)

wibisana said:


> "The hardest thing about being a father is not to learn to care for somebody, but is learning how to quit thinking so much about yourself"
> 
> Julius (the dad from everybody hates Chris series)


I loved that show.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Potato Salad (Dec 8, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Karasu (Dec 8, 2021)

“The only way to get rid of a temptation is to yield to it."

~Oscar Wilde

Reactions: Funny 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Subarashii (Dec 9, 2021)

dr_shadow said:


> "Do not complain that you are not recognized - complain that you have not done anything deserving recognition."
> 
> -Confucius


This was filmed BEFORE THE WOKE MOB TOOK AWAY IMPRESSIONS FROM COMEDY!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Dec 11, 2021)

having a lazy saturday morning so we got starbucks. and the person who made my drink left me such a cute message.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Loni (Dec 12, 2021)

"The best time to plant a tree was 20 years ago.  The second best time is now." - Chinese Proverb

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Rinoa (Dec 15, 2021)

" Life is ηot measured by the ηumber of breaths we take, but by the momeηts that take our breath away." - Maya Aηgelou

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Stringer (Dec 17, 2021)

"Too often we enjoy the comfort of opinion without the discomfort of thought." – John F. Kennedy

''The happiness of your life depends upon the quality of your thoughts.” – Marcus Aurelius

''Without knowledge, skill cannot be focused. Without skill, strength cannot be brought to bear; and without strength, knowledge may not be applied.” – Alexander the Great

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## wibisana (Dec 17, 2021)

those who fail to prepare
are thise who prepare to fail

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Dec 18, 2021)

all this ice i need a freezer,
whip it up, egg beater,
whippin up two seater,
said she love me dont believe her


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Dec 23, 2021)

“The individual has always had to struggle to keep from being overwhelmed by the tribe. If you try it, you will be lonely often, and sometimes frightened. But no price is too high to pay for the privilege of owning yourself.”

Rudyard Kipling

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Rin (Dec 23, 2021)

"Freedom is the freedom to say 2+2 = 4"
 1984, George Orwell

In Shakespeare's King Lear, Albany also says a phrase I appreciate a lot but since I don't remember the exact word... I googled it and it's:

"Wisdom and goodness for the vile seems vile. Filths savour but themselves."
King Lear, Shakespeare

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## reiatsuflow (Dec 23, 2021)

"Covfefe"

I use it as a mantra.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Yamato (Dec 24, 2021)

Every Kakashi quote there is.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sunrider (Dec 24, 2021)

"Real heroes don't accept the world the way it is. They fight it." 
- _Angel, _S5E17, "Underneath"

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Dec 27, 2021)

"A Dothraki hoooorde on an open field, Ned!" 

"The whooooore is pregnant!" 

"A Targaryen, at the head of a Dothrrrrrrrraki army?!"

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Rin (Dec 27, 2021)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> "A Dothraki hoooorde on an open field, Ned!"
> 
> "The whooooore is pregnant!"
> 
> "A Targaryen, at the head of a Dothrrrrrrrraki army?!"

Reactions: Funny 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Delta Shell (Dec 27, 2021)

Remain stoic

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Dec 27, 2021)

wibisana said:


> those who fail to prepare
> are thise who prepare to fail



Killer quote. Who is it from?


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 28, 2021)

_"Only a fool learns from his own mistakes. The wise man learns from the mistakes of others."_ - Otto Von Bismarck

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## wibisana (Dec 29, 2021)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> Killer quote. Who is it from?


idk, Churcill maybe

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Dec 29, 2021)

Shanks said:


> "Don't blame Djj for not changing. Blame yourself for not able to make him change" _- Shanks_



This.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Sunrider (Dec 30, 2021)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> "A Dothraki hoooorde on an open field, Ned!"
> 
> "The whooooore is pregnant!"
> 
> "A Targaryen, at the head of a Dothrrrrrrrraki army?!"


"Rhaegar fought valiantly, Rhaegar fought nobly, Rhaegar fought honorably. And Rhaegar died."

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Dec 30, 2021)

Sunrider said:


> "Rhaegar fought valiantly, Rhaegar fought nobly, Rhaegar fought honorably. And Rhaegar died."



“What is honor compared to a woman's love? What is duty against the feel of a newborn son in your arms . . . or the memory of a brother's smile? Wind and words. Wind and words.''

''That boy had wanted to be Ser Arthur Dayne, but someplace along the way he had become the Smiling Knight instead.''

''Stark? You think the honorable Ned Stark wanted to hear my side? He judged me guilty the moment he set eyes on me. By what right does the wolf judge the lion? By what right!?''

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rinoa (Apr 18, 2022)

“ Don’t tell me i belong to your heart.
You know i don’t like crowded places. “

“ The simple things are also the most extraordinary things, and only the wise can see them. “ - Paulo Coelho


----------



## Karasu (Apr 18, 2022)

"Shut the hell up! "

My dad


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 18, 2022)

"men get arrested, dogs get put down"
"i am but a mirror whose only purpose is to show you what your eyes cannot yet see"


----------



## Raiden (Apr 18, 2022)

"Service to others is the rent you pay for your room here on earth."


----------



## jesusus (Apr 19, 2022)

"When your heart is wounded, remember the Father of Numan, for His Hug will caress the Heart and suture the wound with Love."


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Apr 27, 2022)

"May you find your worth in the waking world" ~ The Doll


----------



## Captain Quincy (Apr 27, 2022)

"The hole in your heart is something other people can fill." - Kakashi Hatake

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (May 10, 2022)

"Don't explain. Your friends do not need it, and your enemies will not believe you."

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rinoa (May 12, 2022)

“ Understanding is an art, and not everyone is an artist. “

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Swarmy (May 12, 2022)

_"In this study, we report a local abnormality, namely, the presence of two anuses, in one of the laboratory-reared unfed nymphs. We noted that the two anuses were present within one anal groove. The observation of two anuses in I. scapularis provides further evidence of the presence of rare abnormalities in this group of ticks."_

-  Vikas Taank, Frank A. Lattanzio, Hameeda Sultana & Girish Neelakanta, Double anus in an Ixodes scapularis nymph, a medically important tick vector

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Francyst (May 13, 2022)

"Fine... I'll do it myself"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## reiatsuflow (May 13, 2022)

"j/k"
-anonymous

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## jesusus (May 13, 2022)

"     " - Zoomer

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## AniMom (May 15, 2022)

“Being Vegis a missed steak”
—Las Vegas Billboard


----------



## Mider T (May 15, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Prince Vegeta (May 15, 2022)




----------



## Swarmy (May 18, 2022)

I don't often quote the Bible nor like the fact the vast majority of shared and repeated passages are the ones picked by the preacher himself (in his wisdom no doubt) but here's one quote I find both fascinating and honestly rather awesome.

_Do not be overly righteous, and do not make yourself too wise. Why should you destroy yourself? Do not be excessively wicked, and do not be a fool. Why should you die before your time?_

Reactions: Like 2 | Friendly 1


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (May 18, 2022)

"we suffer more in imagination than we do in reality"

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jim (May 19, 2022)

"They say a man never really knows himself until his freedom's been taken away."

"You once agreed with me when I said that I'd never done a noble thing in my life. That I never could, that I just wasn't capable of it. I thought you was right, but you ain't. Go on, now. Get out, get clean, and do something with your life. You got the chance to do that. Don't take that away from me-not here, not now."


----------



## Swarmy (May 19, 2022)

Jim said:


> "They say a man never really knows himself until his freedom's been taken away."

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rinoa (Jun 1, 2022)

“The most courageous act is still to think for yourself. Aloud.” – Coco Chanel


----------



## Dattebayo-chan (Jun 1, 2022)

“The definition of insanity is doing the same thing over and over again and expecting a different result.”

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## jesusus (Jun 1, 2022)

"Adamantine strength comes from the tendering heart."


----------



## WhoFedAhri? (Jun 2, 2022)

"I march to death... though i wish it was my own"


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Jun 2, 2022)

"There are three classes of men; lovers of wisdom, lovers of honor, and lovers of gain."

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Jim (Jun 2, 2022)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> "There are three classes of men; lovers of wisdom, lovers of honor, and lovers of gain."


but i don't love any of those


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Jun 2, 2022)

"Sometimes being a friend means mastering the art of timing. There is a time for silence. A time to let go and allow people to hurl themselves into their own destiny. And a time to prepare to pick up the pieces when it’s all over."


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Jun 2, 2022)

Jim said:


> but i don't love any of those



sure you are. 

what do you want out of life?


----------



## Jim (Jun 2, 2022)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> sure you are.
> 
> what do you want out of life?


to have fun, woo!


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Jun 2, 2022)

Jim said:


> to have fun, woo!



then that goes under gain

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Jim (Jun 2, 2022)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> then that goes under gain


but i don't gain anything from it


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Jun 2, 2022)

Jim said:


> but i don't gain anything from it



you gain a fun time lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 2


----------



## wibisana (Aug 7, 2022)

So i watch peppa pig and daddy pig have this awesome quote after peppa lost a race/competition

"The most important thing is to take part (have fun), not winning"

Really hit homes because i always said to my daughter she was too small to win (she compete with boys), maybe next year etc. Now i can say to her, just have fun, win or lose doesnt matter that much. Winning is just the bonus.

Really eye opening that parents can learn some parentings from kid show lol

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Swarmy (Aug 9, 2022)

“Intelligence is very much a two-edged sword, Captain-Doctor. It is useful only up to a point. It interferes with the business of living. Life, and intelligence, do not mix very well. They are not at all closely related, as you childishly assume.”
“But you, then—you are a rational being—”
“I am a tool, as I said.” The mutated device on the end of its arm made a sighing noise. “When you began your pheromonal experiments, the chemical imbalance became apparent to the Queen. It triggered certain genetic patterns within her body, and I was reborn. Chemical sabotage is a problem that can best be dealt with by intelligence. I am a brain replete, you see, specially designed to be far more intelligent than any young race. Within three days I was fully self-conscious. Within five days I had deciphered these markings on my body. They are the genetically encoded history of my race… within five days and two hours I recognized the problem at hand and knew what to do. I am now doing it. I am six days old.”

- Swarm, Bruce Sterling, 1982

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Aug 13, 2022)

"the difference between the master and the apprentice, is that the master has failed more times than the apprentice has tried"

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Aug 13, 2022)

"What you seek is seeking you"


----------



## Gerjaffers786 (Aug 18, 2022)

Courage is fire and bullying is the smoke

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ClannadFan (Aug 29, 2022)

Everyone makes mistakes. What's important is how to make up for it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rinoa (Aug 30, 2022)

"You define your own life. Don't let other people write your script."-  Oprah Winfrey

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## ClannadFan (Aug 31, 2022)

Listen, you are not "one who fights." You are nothing more than "one who creates." Don't think of irrelevant things. There is only one thing you can do, master that one thing. Do not forget. The thing you imagine is always "your strongest self." You don't need any other enemies. The opponent you have to fight is none other than your own image.


----------



## ClannadFan (Aug 31, 2022)

In short, a king is someone that kills everyone to protect everyone.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## ClannadFan (Aug 31, 2022)

A certain scripture mentions that humans are superior to angels. Why? Because there are people who know of evil, but do not become evil. It's different from angels, who know only of good since birth. Humans have evil, but can live as good, so they are superior to angels, who know only good.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Gerjaffers786 (Aug 31, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> In short, a king is someone that kills everyone to protect everyone.


very nice quote.


----------



## Rinoa (Oct 11, 2022)

“ Anything that destroy your inner peace let them go.”

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## WhoFedAhri? (Oct 11, 2022)

Rinoa said:


> “ Anything that destroy your inner peace let them go.”


I will remember this one good


----------



## Sunrider (Oct 15, 2022)

_"get busy living, or get busy dying." _From_ Rita Hayworth and the Shawshank Redemption. _

I dunno if I've ever succeeded in living by it, but it's stuck with me ever since I heard it in the film.

_"Figuring things out for yourself is the only freedom anyone really has. Use that freedom."_ From _Starship Troopers. _

A heavily satirical film that I appreciate a little more with every rewatch, but even in 9th grade this line stuck with me.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## January (Oct 20, 2022)

What happens after we die?

“I know that the ones who love us will miss us” -Keanu

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Karasu (Oct 20, 2022)

All we are is dust in the wind, dude. - Keanu



*Spoiler*: __ 



as Ted Theodore Logan

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Gerjaffers786 (Oct 23, 2022)

Rinoa said:


> “ Before you speak, let your words pass through three gates: Is it true ? Is it necessary? Is it kind? “


Very good one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ??? (Nov 3, 2022)

"Above all, do not lie to yourself. A man who lies to himself and listens to his own lie comes to a point where he does not discern any truth either in himself or anywhere around him, and thus falls into disrespect towards himself and others." -Fyodor Dostoyevsky


----------



## Swarmy (Nov 4, 2022)

_"Dhōlaṇā vajē tumabē vala tāra. Sūdē dila dē pukara, ājā karalē pyāra. Duniyā yārā raṃga biraṃgi nāla paiḍi nayē chaṃgi. Dhōlaṇā kadē mērē nala hass. Mainū dila vallī dass, nahiṁ tāna tērī mērī bass. Dhōlaṇā tu cann mēṁ cakōra. Saddē varagā na hēra, raba hatha saddī dōra. Dhōlaṇā..."_

- Old Indian Proverb

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rinoa (Nov 6, 2022)

“ In the end we all become stories. “


----------



## Karasu (Nov 6, 2022)

"Just because it's a bad idea doesn't mean it won't be a good time."

Me typically on Fridays


----------



## Karasu (Nov 6, 2022)

"I don't repeat gossip...so listen very carefully."

Me again when I hear some good dirt


----------



## Dressed in White (Nov 7, 2022)

“Other dreams are like storms.. blowing hundreds, even thousands of dreams apart in their wake”…


----------



## Swarmy (Nov 10, 2022)

"A real man _always_ raises his hand but_ never_ strikes."

- Sir Sean Connery, November 1st, 2020

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Nov 10, 2022)

"Sometimes you love your kid so much, you give him everything, and he grows up to be a vegetable. you put him there, he stays there" khabib nurmagomedov


----------



## Polaris (Nov 13, 2022)

"There will always be something to ruin our lives, it all depends on what or which finds us first. We are always ripe and ready to be taken." - Charles Bukowski.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Swarmy (Nov 22, 2022)

"The beetles are at once absolutely typical of, and unique among, the Insecta, a paradox of a kind which, though familiar to any practising systematist, is a constant stumbling block to laboratory experimentalists of the modern school. *There is probably no single elementary property or condition which is common to all Coleoptera and to no other insects, and no single proposition which can be made of all other insects which does not apply to at least some Coleoptera.*"

- R. A. Crowson, The Biology of the Coleoptera, 1981


The beauty of the quote is that although this book is ancient (especially when it comes to a subject as dynamic as biology) it still holds so true to this day! Beetles truly are the general insect but therein lies their uniqueness... there isn't a single insect trait or feat that one or more beetle species don't posses! Parasitism? Check! Eusociality? Check! Venomous stinger? On their antennae so fucking check baby! Agriculture? Check! Aquatic members? Check! Flightless members? Check! And on and on and on... It's rather amazing!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Nov 23, 2022)

"Most of us have two lives: the life we live, and the unlived life within us" — Steven Pressfield

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Swarmy (Nov 24, 2022)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> "Most of us have two lives: the life we live, and the unlived life within us" — Steven Pressfield


Actually we have  other lives within us, give or take a trillion.

There's also the matter of lives *on *us.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 11, 2022)

“Mocking a woman is like drinking too much wine. It may be fun for a short time, but the hangover is hell.”

"Good men don't need to become legends; they just do what's right anyway.”

“It's easy to believe in something when you win all the time...The losses are what define a man's faith.”

Three Brandon Sanderson quotes from his various books and spoken by various characters.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Djomla (Dec 11, 2022)

Sleep tight and don't let the bed bugs put their foot in your ass.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Wolfgang (Dec 11, 2022)

"Let's see Paul Allen's card."


----------



## shieldbounce (Dec 11, 2022)

_“Can’t put it through words Joe, It’s been a long long four years. You all doubted me. They all said I couldn’t do it. Look at me now! Pound-for-pound, headshot dead, that’s it….it doesn’t matter I’m from the trenches, I’m built like this. I’ve been down my whole life now look at me now!! I did it for Birmingham, I did it for the kids that I grew up in the trenches. I did it for everyone coming behind me. I told you it’s possible,we can win a belt from the UK. I told you now look at me now! I told you I can do it, I told you."_


----------



## Rinoa (Dec 11, 2022)

“You must be the change you wish to see in the world.” — Gandhi

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Dec 27, 2022)

"when a person can't find a deep sense of meaning, they distract themselves with pleasure" Viktor Frankl

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Voyeur (Dec 27, 2022)

"When you do things right, people won't be sure if you've done anything at all."

-Futurama

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rinoa (Dec 27, 2022)

“ You become a master of your life when u learn how to control where your attention goes. 
Value what you give your energy and time to “

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Rinoa (Jan 3, 2023)

" Dreams are useless untill we put them into action" -Paulo Coelho

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## SSMG (Jan 6, 2023)




----------

